# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  split msn's χωρις κεντρο

## artoulis

καλησπέρα παιδιά
μόλις έβαλα 3ο ΜΣΝ στην ISDN μου
όμως το netmod μπορεί να διαχείριστεί μέχρι 2
οπότε οι λύσεις μου είναι 2:
ενα ψηφιακό τηλέφωνο ή ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn σωστά;

δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση;
επειδή το νέο ΜΣΝ το θέλω για fax και επειδή τα άλλα 2 πάνε ήδη σε PSTN τηλ. κέντρο
δε θα ήθελα να ξοδέψω πολλά χρήματα για να αγοράσω νέο κέντρο.

δεν υπάρχει κάποια συσκευή που απλά θα συνδεθεί στη ψηφιακή θύρα του Netmod και θα μας το κάνει αναλογικό

οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη παιδιά γιατί έχω παγώσει πολύ
ευχαριστώ

----------


## ariadgr

Μια ISDN τηλεφωνική συσκευή πάρε από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## artoulis

θα έχει έξοδο αναλογική για να συνδέσω το fax επάνω;

----------


## ariadgr

Οχι.
Θα αφαιρεσεις μια συσκευη από την αναλογική (αφού θα πάρεις ISDN) και εκει θα μπει το φαξ.

----------


## tsorbi

Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο υποστηρίζει Fax;

----------


## ariadgr

Μα το κέντρο είναι PSTN και θέλει να αντιστοιχήσει το φαξ με
MSN.

Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι ΚΑΙ στις 2 PSTN έχεις κεντρο.
Οπότε άκυρο αυτό που πρότεινα παραπάνω.
Μήπως τότε να ορίσεις τα 2 υπάρχοντα Msn στην πρώτη αναλογική του netmod που να συνδεθεί με το κεντρο, και το 3ο msn με τη 2η αναλογικη του netmod, στην οποία θα συνδέεται με διακλαδωτή (Τ) το φαξ, και το κέντρο (μόνο για εξερχόμενες)

----------


## artoulis

το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο υποστηρίζει 2 εξωτερικές γραμμές και 6 εσωτερικές
χρησιμοποιώ τις εσωτερικές για τα τερματικά
το fax το θέλω εκτός τηλεφωνικού κέντρου
πιστεύετε πως θα υπάρξει κάποια λύσει;

........Auto merged post: artoulis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα το κέντρο είναι PSTN και θέλει να αντιστοιχήσει το φαξ με
> MSN.
> 
> Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι ΚΑΙ στις 2 PSTN έχεις κεντρο.
> Οπότε άκυρο αυτό που πρότεινα παραπάνω.
> Μήπως τότε να ορίσεις τα 2 υπάρχοντα Msn στην πρώτη αναλογική του netmod που να συνδεθεί με το κεντρο, και το 3ο msn με τη 2η αναλογικη του netmod, στην οποία θα συνδέεται με διακλαδωτή (Τ) το φαξ, και το κέντρο (μόνο για εξερχόμενες)


αν το κάνω έτσι θα χτυπάει το κέντρο και στο φαξ
αν τη στείλω απευθείας στο φαξ το τηλ. κέντρο θα έχει μία μόνο γραμμή
οπότε ούτε αυτό με βολεύει... :-(
είμαι καταδικασμένος

----------


## ariadgr

Δεν ρυθμίζεται το κέντρο ώστε να μην χτυπάει στις εισερχόμενες για τη 2η γραμμη;

Αλλιώς βάζεις ξεχωριστά το φαξ σε μια PSTN και τελείωσε το θέμα

----------


## sdikr

Υπάρχουν σχετικά φθηνά isdn κέντρα στην αγόρα,  δυστυχώς είναι η μόνη λύση που μπορεί να έχεις αυτή την στιγμή.
Ακόμα κάποια μοντέλα fritz υποστηρίζουν isdn και εσωτερικές γραμμές

----------


## artoulis

> Υπάρχουν σχετικά φθηνά isdn κέντρα στην αγόρα,  δυστυχώς είναι η μόνη λύση που μπορεί να έχεις αυτή την στιγμή.
> Ακόμα κάποια μοντέλα fritz υποστηρίζουν isdn και εσωτερικές γραμμές


πως θα μπορούσα να βρώ ένα φθηνό;

----------


## jap

Φίλε artoulis, το πρόβλημά σου είναι ότι ενώ έχεις isdn γραμμή δεν έχεις καθόλου υποδομή isdn (κέντρο κυρίως και τηλέφωνα). Αυτό είναι κακό γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το isdn δεν το εκμεταλλεύεσαι, καλό όμως γιατί μπορείς όποτε θέλεις να φύγεις από τον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να πετάξεις τα όποια χρήματα του εξοπλισμού isdn.

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα 2 λύσεις: 

1. Ένα fritz όπως είπε και ο sdikr. Υπόψη μου έχω το 7270 που τα κάνει όλα αυτά (υποστήριξη isdn αλλά και μελλοντικά pstn, ενώ δίνει για το κέντρο σου 3 απλές pstn γραμμές), μόνο που κάνει 200 ευρώ. 

2. Κατάργηση του φρέσκου msn που δεν το ξέρει ακόμα κανείς και μετάβαση σε άλλον provider που θα σου δίνει pstn τηλεφωνία. Ο ασφαλής τρόπος είναι σύνδεση σε νέα γραμμή με νέο νούμερο και, όταν όλα λειτουργήσουν καλά, κατάργηση του OTE με παράλληλη φορητότητα των 2 νούμερων σε viva ή omnivoice, όπου θα τα χρησιμοποιείς ως voip και θα τα κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις. Με ένα voip router ή με ένα voip adapter που θα συνδέσεις στο router τα βγάζεις ως 2η και 3η απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή και τις συνδέεις στο κεντράκι που έχεις, ενώ κρατάς τη γραμμή που βγαίνει από το σύρμα του provider για το φαξ. Το μόνο που θέλει προσοχή είναι σε ποιον provider θα πας. Μελλοντικά, αυτή η λύση θα σου γλυτώσει πολύ χρήμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, αν ναι εδώ είμαστε για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## artoulis

παιδια σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας
αποφάσισα να μετατρέψω το τρίτο msn σε pstn γραμμή και δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι εγινε...
πηρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ για να γίνει η αλλαγή και όταν τους ρώτησα για το κόστος μου είπαν πως είναι δωρεάν
απίστευτο.....

----------

